# No crime,No pollution,No rotten,just one place----iceland



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

colourful buildings and nature


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice pics, no pollution!


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

I made a road-trip through iceland when I was eleven years old, but still it's one of the journeys that I can remember in every detail. It's such a beautiful, stunning country. YOu can really feel the power of the nature there, and it's simply sooooo beautiful. I must go there again someday.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

wonderful and peaceful country..

I wanna live there...
I wanna live there...
I wanna live there...
I wanna live there...
I wanna live there...


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh I'm sure there's _some_ crime and pollution.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Icy cool


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Such a strange country


----------



## SoulvisionQ1 (Jan 14, 2006)

Such a mystical land.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

I heard its a very expensive city... is that so?

And do you have aliens in Iceland..i mean (illegal) immigrants?


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics , very nice !


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

Gorgeous country! Definately one of my top countries to visit


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

I dont really get it. Except for the mountains it looks like any scandinavian small town...Nothing major...sorry...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wonderful country


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Iceland looks nice on these pics, but I could never imagine living there. 
So far away from another country...


----------



## D51 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's too cold to live for me...


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

kbboy said:


> I heard its a very expensive city... is that so?
> 
> And do you have aliens in Iceland..i mean (illegal) immigrants?


hehe,the true is its' wages for every jobs are highest in Europe,as for illgal,I
don't know too.:dunno: 
and no smoke in Reykiavik,their people just use terrestrial heat to cook.and they doesn't breed dog,so the city can be keeped clean.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

D51 said:


> It's too cold to live for me...


NONO,It isn't cold,really,Its' lowest temperature is one degree ,we chinese
north is colder than it!:laugh:


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

D51 said:


> It's too cold to live for me...


NONO, its' lowest temperature is one degree,we chinese north is colder than it!


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

ok,Let's go on!


























































































Icelandic Horses
The Icelandic horse is a short but sturdy breed, with an appearance more cute than graceful. They were brought over from Europe when the early settlers arrived, and have not since mixed with any other breeds.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Very cool, what city where you in?


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

Dallas star said:


> Very cool, what city where you in?


uh,you ask me?hehe,my country is facing your country over ocean,
and my city was named "spring city"(if you want to know it more,give me email:[email protected])its'map:colgate: :


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

nice country! 
btw they dont hav any pet at all?? (dog,cat,..)


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

waynewung said:


> uh,you ask me?hehe,my country is facing your country over ocean,
> and my city was named "spring city"(if you want to know it more,give me email:[email protected])its'map:colgate: :


ooh u'r city is known as Con Minh in my country. Is it as cold as u mention?? becoz it's just a little bit far off the north of Myanmar & LAos.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Iceland is beautiful country and super high standards of living but its not really the place if you want to live a cosmopolitan urban life imho. Its too cold as well


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Iceland is definitely the most peaceful developed countries on the planet, but it's not my cup of tea due to its lack of vibrancy. I wonder how this small geographically isolated countries become one of the richest countries in the world in terms of the standard of living and GDP Per Capita................Anyone is able and willing to briefly answer my question? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a soft spot for towns in remote places, so im grateful for these.

Reykjavik reminds me a bit of Port Stanley in Falklands/Malvinas.


----------



## FlowFlow (Jun 19, 2006)

No summer beaches either.. :dunno: 

Nice pics!!


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

chinatown said:


> ooh u'r city is known as Con Minh in my country. Is it as cold as u mention?? becoz it's just a little bit far off the north of Myanmar & LAos.


cold??even NO snow in kunming,I just saw twice snowing when I was eight and fourteen,
are you Singaporese or vietnamese?I have vietnam blood relationship.

and It's really No pet in iceland,but there is a wid animal"white hawk" ,symbolize intrepid icelander.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Rest of World: "Quick, get the camera!"
Iceland: "Quick, get the harpoon gun!"

Sorry, but its very hard to appreciate a culture which legalised the killing of endangered whales very recently.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice to meet whitemagick ,I remeber you are come from cyprus,yes?

and Mr Accura,I don't care ,of course.but if there are icelander here,how can they bear your describe for their country??


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

Accura said:


> Rest of World: "Quick, get the camera!"
> Iceland: "Quick, get the harpoon gun!"
> 
> Sorry, but its very hard to appreciate a culture which legalised the killing of endangered whales very recently.


every culture has its bad sides, if killing whales is the worst thing you'll encounter in iceland you're still well off compared to other regions on this planet.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

We club baby seals


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

wow! beautiful!


----------



## Sauvalle (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing pics of this awesome country and city!

I've put Reykiavik on my list (and a 4x4 to explore) 

thanks!


----------



## hashamazmat1983 (Nov 22, 2006)

waynewung said:


> ok,Let's go on!




is this hot water or cold one.....?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Kaitak747 said:


> Iceland is definitely the most peaceful developed countries on the planet, but it's not my cup of tea due to its lack of vibrancy. I wonder how this small geographically isolated countries become one of the richest countries in the world in terms of the standard of living and GDP Per Capita................Anyone is able and willing to briefly answer my question? Thanks in advance.


Thats a really interesting question you ask. 

I dont really have a conclusive theory for it, but I know that once Iceland was a really rural country. Fishery was one of the most important things back than.

I guess its due to very clever politics, you know small countries have it much easier in that regard. 

And a point that might be not to ignore is the huge wealth of energy sources in Iceland. I have heard already various plans how Iceland could export it. Suggestions would reach from an undersea electricity cable, to exporting hydrogen eventually. I am sure in one way or another they will start to export their energy in future. And that will even foster their wealth further.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

A very pretty, but, cold country. 
Great pictures. :yes:


----------



## Kheldane (Jul 6, 2006)

Accura said:


> Rest of World: "Quick, get the camera!"
> Iceland: "Quick, get the harpoon gun!"
> 
> Sorry, but its very hard to appreciate a culture which legalised the killing of endangered whales very recently.


Rest of World: "Oh look, a cute red fox!"
England: "Release the hounds!"


----------



## Kim André (Oct 16, 2004)

Iceland has even more barren landscape and duller architecture than Norway. I would bore myself to death in that country (as I'm almost doing in my own, grey and dull country).hno: 

Nice pictures though, waynewung! kay:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ And you live in the most developed country in the world! Maybe you guys in Norway should import some 100.000 Brazilians to have some more... EVENTS in your country. :lol:


----------



## Capoeira (Nov 22, 2006)

Kheldane said:


> Rest of World: "Oh look, a cute red fox!"
> England: "Release the hounds!"




:rofl: :rofl: :hahaha:


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like a lego city...awesome!!!


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, great photos,

Iceland, very beautiful, pieceful, clean, friendly,

but tooooo cold. Burrrrrrr, I'll stay here in hot Houston.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Kim André said:


> Iceland has even more barren landscape and duller architecture than Norway. I would bore myself to death in that country (as I'm almost doing in my own, grey and dull country).hno:
> 
> Nice pictures though, waynewung! kay:


I have been to Oslo, Moss and Fredrikstad last May, I was Captivated by the natural scenery of this country. Fredrikstand and Moss looked fine in my opinion, but I was a bit disappointed that the downtown area of Oslo is too small, I didn't even take long time walking through the whole downtown area, and that the buildings in Oslo are a bit dull as what you said. But the outlying islands are fascinating, the Norwegian Cultural Museum is definitely a mustsee place in Oslo, it's a wonderful place indeed.


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

iceland

no crime, no pollution, no rotten, no people, no cities, no buildings, nothing .

the country´s landscape is amazing


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

Accura said:


> Rest of World: "Quick, get the camera!"
> Iceland: "Quick, get the harpoon gun!"
> 
> Sorry, but its very hard to appreciate a culture which legalised the killing of endangered whales very recently.


:lol: 

they should harpoon bjork´s mouth, she´s gone nuts over this last decade, and her music is bland.

btw. do people in iceland eat whale meat?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

futureproof said:


> iceland
> 
> no crime, no pollution, no rotten, no people, no cities, no buildings, nothing .
> 
> the country´s landscape is amazing



ahahahahhahahaha!!!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

futureproof said:


> iceland
> 
> no crime, no pollution, no rotten, no people, no cities, no buildings, nothing .
> 
> the country´s landscape is amazing


Cmon, Reykjavik is a decent 130.000 inhabitant capital. It's got pretty much of everything. It NEEDS to have everything as it's the only real city in the country eh.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

Kim André said:


> Iceland has even more barren landscape and duller architecture than Norway. I would bore myself to death in that country (as I'm almost doing in my own, grey and dull country).hno:
> 
> Nice pictures though, waynewung! kay:


NONO,don't think so! all north european country are beautiful! most people can't enjoys so comfortable life like us in the world.maybe you aren't happy now,but try to change your mind ,keep optimistic frame !I always undergo much setback too,but I remeber a word:winter is coming, Is it possible that spring is far away?
Hamlet said:To be or not to be,that's the question.this is a great celebrated dictum!kay:


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

hashamazmat1983 said:


> is this hot water or cold one.....?


mineral spring!!
I have already talked its real temperature isn't too low.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

futureproof said:


> iceland
> 
> no crime, no pollution, no rotten, no people, no cities, no buildings, nothing .
> 
> the country´s landscape is amazing


I think the place of you live in is barrener than this country.
stop making trouble in my post!!


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

futureproof said:


> iceland
> 
> no crime, no pollution, no rotten, no people, no cities, no buildings, nothing .
> 
> the country´s landscape is amazing


hahaha...:lol:

These are some facts...

Area - comparative: 
slightly smaller than Kentucky 

arable land: 0.07% 
permanent crops: 0% 

Terrain: 
mostly plateau interspersed with mountain peaks, icefields; coast deeply indented by bays and fiords 

Population: 
299,388 (July 2006 est.) 

Median age: 
total: 34.2 years 
male: 33.8 years 
female: 34.7 years (2006 est.) 

(must be boring with a lot of aging population)

THe above facts is from CIA factbook.(hence controversial).

but from these facts and someone mentioned that Reykjavik has 13e 8,000 population..so pretty much half of the population lives in one city...there are no fresh vegetables and fruits around...lot of area is icefields,etc... and i heard that it is an expensive city to live in..

ALL SEEMS QUITE BORING.


but i would like to have some facts from icelanders since aboce facts are from CIA and few people(i dont take it at 100% true picture of a country) are willing to take it for granted.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

kbboy said:


> Median age:
> total: 34.2 years
> male: 33.8 years
> female: 34.7 years (2006 est.)
> ...


Median age France:
total: 39.1 years 
male: 37.6 years 
female: 40.7 years


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Iceland is wonderful country..

But I know that it`s impossible for me to live there... very cooooollldddd....


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

NorthStar77 said:


> Median age France:
> total: 39.1 years
> male: 37.6 years
> female: 40.7 years


 Nice... 

thats why i m not willing to trust that thing...its quite different in reality.
I am not a french though.

back to the topic... i would like some icelander to tell us about social life ( and nightlife) in iceland...


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

^ I don't think there's any reason not to trust those numbers. Iceland has the second highest birthrate in western Europe, after Ireland. What made you think there are more old people there than other places?

I've never been to Iceland, but I've heard nightlife is good, altough expensive.


----------



## nama (Dec 2, 2006)

it looks very delicate,someone must think they live in mythological world.no crime、no pollution、no rotten.absolutely perfect.nice pics.i will pay more attentions to these pics.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Some people think Bjork is quite weird, but I think she's sexy.


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

mark renton said:


> Some people think Bjork is quite weird, but I think she's sexy.


she used to make okay music in the 90-97 period, but then, she made everyone believe that any crappy noise was music.

and she is really, really ugly. in the "weird" female artist category, i would rather choose tori amos, now she is not ugly


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

I love noise music!!!ahahahah...Tori Amos is cute ,but i prefer Fiona Apple or Cat Power.


----------



## facundo (May 17, 2005)

freaking boring place.
it's ok for a one week vacation, but no longer than that.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

kbboy said:


> Nice...
> 
> thats why i m not willing to trust that thing...its quite different in reality.
> I am not a french though.
> ...


yeah,I feel strange that why no icelander here too.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

mark renton said:


> I love noise music!!!ahahahah...Tori Amos is cute ,but i prefer Fiona Apple or Cat Power.


I like music too!! but I just hear of a famous woman singer from iceland,I don't remeber her name,and a band named sigur Rose.
these are my favourite western bands and singer:westlife(Ireland),Backstreet boys,N'SYNC(classic band),,Justin.Timberlake,Michaels learns to Rock(Denmark,I like their<take me to your heart>),Blue,Green Day,Nirvana(Punk band).my favourite song is<let the music heal your soul>singed by several bands.
that sadly friend from Norway,have you listened Backstreet boys'<show me the meaning of being lonely>?It can cure person's wound.
and does anyone who like movie can tell me:if Leonardo is the popularest star in girl's heart now?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Although the nature looks stunning Iceland isn´t really my cup of tea.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Seems like a very quiet place. Is it true no dogs are allowed on the island?


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

waynewung said:


> I like music too!! but I just hear of a famous woman singer from iceland,I don't remeber her name,and a band named sigur Rose.
> these are my favourite western bands and singer:*westlife(Ireland),Backstreet boys,N'SYNC(classic band),,Justin.Timberlake,Michaels learns to Rock(Denmark,I like their<take me to your heart>),*Blue,Green Day,Nirvana(Punk band).my favourite song is<let the music heal your soul>singed by several bands.
> that sadly friend from Norway,have you listened Backstreet boys'<show me the meaning of being lonely>?It can cure person's wound.
> and does anyone who like movie can tell me:if Leonardo is the popularest star in girl's heart now?


that´s gross


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

that what kind of pop music is noble and graceful you think of??
about westlife,BSB,Justin,I don't want to know how you appraise them,but evident tell you:There is a classic chinese song named<吻别>singed by super star Jacky cheung, its words of song is full of artistic conception.it's very pity that maybe you can't understand chinese,or you should listen to it.<take me to your heart> is the English edition of it.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

Taller said:


> Seems like a very quiet place. Is it true no dogs are allowed on the island?


it's needn't query.


----------



## hobubu1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd like to go to Reykjavik, Iceland.. It looks very interesting and peaceful.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

How can someone listen at nirvana, green day, etc and also Backstreet boys, Nsinc (or however is written) ?

Nice country. Maybe this planet would be a better place for living if all countries had that human density. No need for wars, crimes, etc... So paceful, so quite...

But I prefeer to stay in Madrid though


----------

